# denon 1804 fan placement and heat build up



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am placing a denon 1804 receiver in a wooden cabinet with glass doors.denon requires at least four inches of clearance at the top,sides and rear of the unit to minimize heat build up.my receiver will have 5 inches on top and close to 8 inches on the sides.i have only about an inch or two clearance at the rear.i put about a 3 inch by 6 inch hole at the rear bottom middle to bring wires in.i have a 12 volt 3 inch computer fan that i mounted in half of this hole blowing air into the enclosure while the receiver is on.is this necessary and is it helping?i think it is keeping the area a little cooler than having no air coming in.or would it be better to have the fan blowing out? or would it be better to place the fan somewhere else on or around the receiver? or is there another fan specifically designed for this that i can buy that i can maybe plug into my switched recepticle plug on the receiver?thanks paul


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've done that in the past. I would use an old AC to DC adapter from an old wireless phone or cheapy radio and wire it up to a little fan. Then I would plug the adapter into a switched outlet on the back of the amp. It didn't take much to move enough air for good cooling. My new Denon doesn't have a switched outlet, I wish it did.


----------

